# Money earning shows .....



## Crockettsgirl53 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nothing?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Crockettsgirl53 said:


> If you know of any western pleasure, horsemanship, showmanship, trail ect...classes at a show


In my area (North Dakota), I cannot think of any money-winning shows for the events that you have listed. There are money-added gaming shows (speed events), barrel racings, ropings, cuttings, and a few others but it seems that the_ showing-type_ of classes are for points only and/or year-end accomplishments. 

Have you tried looking on Facebook or doing a Google search?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

The closest thing I can think of would be stake classes at open shows. Breed shows tend to have them more though. So you would need to look at open shows in the area that have stake classes. It can be anywhere from $100 - $1000(or more) divided between top placings.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

We were just at a little open show w/ some jackpot classes (halter and a couple of others), but I don't know how much you'd win. Our county fairs also pay back. However, I can't imagine you'd ever make $ at a show by the time you figure in entry fees & transportation, unless you were very consistently winning first place.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

For many, the question arises about losing their ammy card if they are entered in a jackpot class. I sure wouldn't enter any classes with a payback when I showed since I valued that ammy card. My horse would be shown by a professional if we were going after points.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Fall fairs are about the only place you can win money that amounts to anything, around here anyways, and then when it's all said & done, it MIGHT cover your expenses with enough left over to go out for dinner. If you think you can make money showing the classes you listed, forget it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Jan1975 said:


> We were just at a little open show w/ some jackpot classes (halter and a couple of others), but I don't know how much you'd win. Our county fairs also pay back. However, I can't imagine you'd ever make $ at a show by the time you figure in entry fees & transportation, unless you were very consistently winning first place.


Exactly! Showing is a huge money pit!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Showing is a huge money pit!


Gargatuan. And, if you go in looking to win $$, it is a huge gamble as well ...


----------



## Crockettsgirl53 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies every one! I guess I should have put that I don't actually need to make money as much as I wanted to prove to my father that yes horse riding is a sport and will get me somewhere one day. I will keep searching around the area and thanks again!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Look up SOCA (Southern Obstacle Challenge Association) events in Florida. The obstacle challenges payback first through 4th place. They also have year end awards.

Training for obstacles is great for you and your horse, regardless of your discipline. SOCA is a great group of people, very supportive of each other and fun.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Crockettsgirl53 said:


> Thanks for the replies every one! I guess I should have put that I don't actually need to make money as much as I wanted to prove to my father that yes horse riding is a sport and will get me somewhere one day. I will keep searching around the area and thanks again!


The money in Western horsemanship is performance events, not showing.

Team Roping, Barrel Racing, Team Penning, Ranch Sorting, Campdraft (will be huge soon), and to a lesser degree Cutting and Reined Cowhorse. Talking normal people here, not trust fund beneficiaries with nothing to do but throw good money after horse pedigrees and trainers. 

With the best will, nothing against any other discipline. I love Reining and wish I could go jackpot in a Reining every weekend, but even here in Texas that isn't reality. 

The first several I mentioned have real jackpots where someone can go out every weekend for a chance at the money.

Have you seen what 6+ (USTRC rating, 1-9 elite) Team Ropers can make these days? There was a roping somewhere in OK that I saw this past week on RFD-TV. The guys that won the whole thing won a brand new Ram Dually, a Case Tractor, a year worth of Cinch clothing and 60 grand to split between them. This wasn't an event with all the top people either, just a USTRC "Jackpot" format event. Everyone, even the people who didn't catch a **** thing walked away with $2k just for showing up. 

I hate to say it, but if you want to make money showing/competing as a horseman that is not in the breeding/training world there are very specific events where all the money is.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Not to spam the thread, I was wrong on the rating. Think it goes higher than 9.


----------

